# Eurasian Collared Dove



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! Since the whitetail post got so interesting, lets talk about the Eurasian Collard Dove. Them SOB's anyway! How dare they fly into Utah and create such a stir? There is currently no season on them, no limit and they are everywhere!!!! Why aren't we killing them like the talk on the whitetail sob's???? Come on guys and gals. Get out the bb guns, shotguns, arrows etc. Let's get rid of them before they start cross breeding with the Mourning Dove! Or worst yet the Pidgeons!!! OMG!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I have still yet to see one in Syracuse.
I hear they are everywhere just to the north of me.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

They are all over here in Utah County, as well as in South Jordan where I work! Problem is they are in the city limits.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Just need to start shooting them I guess then.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

For those who don't know what they look like, here is a rather poor picture of one.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I keep waiting for one to come off the power line and sit on the ground while I'm shooting my bow!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> Problem is they are in the city limits.


See what I mean about these "aerial maggots" being just like the whitetails? They are in our parks, under our bridges and soon will be dumping loads on our parked cars!!! For Gods sake, we need to get rid of them now before they start breeding with the other birds! :lol:

Heaven forbid the DWR create another hunting season and put a limit on how many we can take in a day! Carp were introduced. Ring neck pheasant were introduced. But these no good slimey birds has the gall to just fly in and start to make things miserable for us all!! 

What can we do??? :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a dove fly into my turkey set up yesterday, to get a sip of water. But the **** thing didn't have a collar or I would have popped and cap (of the arrow variety) In his anus!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In 2006 I posted a photo on the old forum, of one in baghdad. Last year I saw them in Wisconson, Texas Qwaite, and Taji Iraq. This year they are all over Anbar, I'm sure they are all over the world now.
I like the idea of a morning dove season that lasts all year. I hope it stays that way.


----------

